# Sow with no appetite after farrowing.



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm asking this for a neighbor. 
He has a sow that farrowed recently with 11 healthy piglets. Since then, the sow has not had a good appetite and won't eat her normal feed well at all. She is nursing the piglets but for nearly two weeks now she has not had much of an appetite. 
He's tried feeding some vegetable scraps and throw out cucumbers etc. and she just won't eat much at all.

Any ideas why this is? What problems could cause the sudden loss of appetite after farrowing?

Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

In the first few days after farrowing sows often don't eat a lot but two weeks down the track they should be putting it away. Mind you, some vegetable scraps and cucumbers are hardly stimulating dinner fare either.  and not what I would be feeding a lactating sow.

A bit more information would help in terms of how she is being kept - i.e. penned or able to get out and have a little roam. If her intake is minimal, is she actually producing the milk to feed the piglets? Are vegetable scraps and cucumbers all she is getting? Other than the lack of eating, is she active in every other way, like she just doesn't lie there all day?

Unless one has an overall view of her environment, it's pretty difficult to say what the problem might be.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

The vegetable scraps are in addition to her regular feed ration. Normally she would break down walls to get to them. 

The feed ration is a mix of corn, protein supplement, some alfalfa, and maybe soemthing else. I'm not totally sure what he mixes.

The sow is in a barn "stall" that is about 30X30 feet. she is producing milk and the piglets are doing very well. She doesn't seem to be as active as she has been in the past.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Any chance the sow is constipated?


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

give the show a shot of B complex or B 12. Whichever you can get. That will stimulate her appetite. If she hasn't had a bowel movement, give her a can of pumpkin. It may take more than one. But it works like a charm. 
We feed all our sows a can of pumpking first thing after farrowing. They love it.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

She's pooping just fine. 
I suggested a shot of b vitamin to the neighbor. We'll see how she does after that.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

Suggest to your neighbor that he watch her reaction to the injection. If she just lays there and takes the shot with no objection, that sow is major sick. She could have retained a piglet or some of the placenta and now be carrying a load of infection. If she's okay, she ought to come right after him for sticking her.

This method has worked for me time and again if a pig is truly ill.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

Follow up......A shot of B12 worked quite well. The sow has started eating much better and looks a lot more active. 

She's eating some alfalfa and veggie/fruit scraps much better as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

oh good. I'm glad for you/your neighbor.
Misty


----------

